

Edmunds.com expects Toyota to lose a full percentage point of U.S. market share - ilamont
http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-toyota-marketshare12-2010feb12,0,5727035.story

======
stonemetal
Why is there such a big ruckus being made about Toyota? The largest recall in
automotive history is on going and yet not a word in the media about it. The
manufacture involved? Ford.

~~~
hga
You're talking about the Speed Control Deactivation Switch fire problem?

It's just not in the same class as "uncontrolled acceleration". Can you name
anyone who's been killed by the Ford issue?

As an engineer, I also put these two problems in completely different classes.
Ford's is a "corrosion happens" one, Toyota's is entirely different and their
handling of it is subpar at best.

